
Ask HN: How do services allow you to use custom domains? - listofthings
They usually ask you to set an A and CNAME record in your domain settings. How does me entering these details translate into them being able to service a request to my domain? How do they know which website to service if all their customers are pointing to the same records?
======
fabrixxm
[https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-
based.html](https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html)

------
detaro
The request says which domain it is for.

